# Anyone ever used HABU for TV viewing?



## alyssa9933

I have been reading alot about picking up the most American TV channels for when I move there in August and so far this company looks the best. Have any of you used it and is it as good as it sounds? You watch TV via your internet but supposedly can pick up almost every TV station there is and the download is supposed to be very quick and smooth. I would appreciate any information on this or any other TV access you can offer me before I move. 

Thanks.


----------



## dp4868

Forget any sort of internet TV in Thailand the download speed is never good enough. All the service providers will sell you very fast packages but when you look at the small print it is for Thailand only and the International speed is never quoted.


----------



## Gary Pope

*HABU and Internet Viewing*



alyssa9933 said:


> I have been reading alot about picking up the most American TV channels for when I move there in August and so far this company looks the best. Have any of you used it and is it as good as it sounds? You watch TV via your internet but supposedly can pick up almost every TV station there is and the download is supposed to be very quick and smooth. I would appreciate any information on this or any other TV access you can offer me before I move.
> 
> Thanks.


We have been in Thailand for 6 months and are using a Slingbox connected to our daughters cable TV system in the States. It has worked perfectly. Check out Slingbox on the internet. Total cost for equipment to connect was $100 and I pay my daughter $5US a month to reimburse her for the Dish Network charge. I bought everything I needed used over ebay and connected everything myself to her system. You can buy the equipment new and get nicer features, but if all you want to do is watch TV then a simple system works for us. It is easy to install but if you can't do it the cable company will do it for you. It works with all cable providers. Check with them for cost. I have another option using Skype if you only want to watch a few shows, ie the Superbowl, which is even less costly. Good Luck. Gary


----------



## Bangkockney

dp4868 said:


> Forget any sort of internet TV in Thailand the download speed is never good enough. All the service providers will sell you very fast packages but when you look at the small print it is for Thailand only and the International speed is never quoted.


I have no problems streaming BBC iPlayer, 4OD, ITV OD etc etc. Watching the World Cup whilst listening to the Radio 5 Live commentary team was heaven. Apart from the 0130 kick off times 

I connect close to 16 Meg, am with 3BB with the option to upgrade to a dedicated international trunk line. So far, I have not needed to.

Be sure to speed test your line and upgrade as necessary. Remember, with most providers it is free to upgrade your speed, but it will cost 1,000 Baht to downgrade to a slower line. So, if high speed internet is not a priority, start somewhere in the middle and work up in speed if needed.


----------



## Guest

Not sure I follow ... free to upgrade your speed, but higher monthly payments for a different quality level contract, right? What sort of money monthly for that kind of service?

Not that it makes much odds if one lives out in the sticks somewhere...


----------



## Bangkockney

frogblogger said:


> Not sure I follow ... free to upgrade your speed, but higher monthly payments for a different quality level contract, right? What sort of money monthly for that kind of service?
> 
> Not that it makes much odds if one lives out in the sticks somewhere...


Yes Frog, you're right.

No penalty for taking a higher speed service, with obvious increased monthly premium.

Penalty is payable if you downgrade your speed to a slower package, with smaller monthly premium.

I pay B 2,450 for a 16 meg line. Can't remember exactly what the more international trunk was going for, but as stated, I've no need to consider it (yet).

Speed test your line here Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test, send me the results and if fast enough I'll PM you all the details for watching iPlayer etc reliably.


----------

